# shrimp trap



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has come across plans for a good trap for cherry shrimp. I want to move some of them from my planted 40g to a smaller tank. Netting them has proved really hard. I drop pellets to lure them to the front of the tank, but they are hard to catch in numbers. I'm looking for a lazy way to do it!


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

How about a setup similar to a homemade fruitfly trap.
Use a plastic bag (with lots of holes for ventilation), maybe a clear plastic cup and one hole big enough for a shrimp. I would just invert on of the corners.
Put food in the cup which is in the bag

Cup trap http://www.gardengrapevine.com/FruitFlyTrap.html

For my fruitfly traps I do use a sandwich bag over a yogurt cup.
Hey if it works for flies and for crabs (world's dangerous jobs) should work for fruit fly.

I have the clear cups left from the bettas we use to buy. Those would work well too. Similar to the cup trap.

I would think it would have to be on it's side for the shrimp to walk in.


----------



## chally567 (Dec 28, 2006)

take 2 2 liters cut one 3/4 of one and 1/4 and put togeather


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

lean a net up against the wall and drop the food your using in the net. once theres a bunch in there eating the food pull the net out quickly before they swim out.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

That would work.
I do that now but with no food.

But real hard to just get the white ones.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...erts-planted-aquariums/45842-shrimp-trap.html

This one worked for me.


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

I use just a net without (at the moment) food. Place in tank near where the shrimp are and most go right in. Trick is never chase. Let them do it themselves. I have about 15 that are going from a 20g low to a planted 150g. Getting them out of the 150g.... now thats the problem! The tank is 30" deep. Just planting plants in the back is a problem... lol!


----------

